

Digg is down - moses1400
http://centernetworks.com/is-digg-down
FYI, Digg is down.
======
prakash
I am the only one to see the irony in this? What's the point of posting
information about a website that is down? I can understand if its a service
like Skype but digg...

~~~
migpwr
The reason it's posted is probably because information on the cause of the
outtage could be useful to startups. An opportunity for lessons learned...

Obviously this only applies if the outtage is a result of problem with their
infrastructure or software.

~~~
prakash
There is a lot of value in lessons learned. In which case it makes sense to
post a link to the fix/solution rather than point out that its broken.

my 2 cents.

------
henning
Phew! Now I can go back to wasting time consuming scraped linkbait blog posts.

